# 2 bottle tops in 3 shoots with the acacia PFS



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello guys and gals ... 2 bottle tops in 3 shoots with the acacia PFS from 10 meters (33 feet) in HQ video






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot, Arturito. I noticed you also changed your back stop. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Punishmednt of the Bottle Caps.

Small Targets and Great Shooting.


----------



## johnthemarksman (Jul 27, 2011)

nice shooting arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Great shot, Arturito. I noticed you also changed your back stop. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks mr. green it's a reinforcement to extend main backstop life ...



dgui said:


> The Punishmednt of the Bottle Caps.
> 
> Small Targets and Great Shooting.


Thnks master, 1 1/4" diameter, small targets good practice ...



johnthemarksman said:


> nice shooting arturo


Thanks, hope you like it

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Your shooting is an inspiration to us all!!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice shooting arturito, I love your form too, almost full butterfly and dammn accurate with it too!


----------

